# [CLOSED] PPTP -> LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

## Gentoo-Ed

I installed PPTP using http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_PPTP_VPN_client. After reboot I type the following;

```
localhost ekoster # pon TCF

localhost ekoster # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:D4:05:83:CE  

          inet addr:192.168.1.11  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::213:d4ff:fe05:83ce/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:193 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:238 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:173176 (169.1 Kb)  TX bytes:30110 (29.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:217 Base address:0x2000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

So it seems its not working correctly. My /etc/ppp/pears/TCF file where DOMAIN\USER is my domain username from the VPN server:

```
pty "pptp xx.xx.xx.xx --nolaunchpppd"

name DOMAIN\USER

remotename PPTP

file /etc/ppp/options.pptp

ipparam TCF
```

In the secrets file I filled it like the WIKI where both domain are the remote domain with the user. Can someone tell me whats wrong? Oh I do get an error when booting this kernel when updateing module.dep fatal system.map no file or directory (its to fast to read)

Closed. Switched to openVPN since in my situation this doesn't work, probably to server settings.Last edited by Gentoo-Ed on Wed Oct 11, 2006 1:37 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## badchien

Try adding this line to your /etc/ppp/peers/TCF file:

```
require-mppe-128
```

I know what the wiki says about that, but when I set this up it wouldn't work without it. It's worth a shot.

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

Sorry for the late reaction:

Editing the file gives:

```
localhost ekoster # pon TCF                  

/usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/TCF: unrecognized option 'require-mppe-128'
```

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

Well that didn't help. So I removed again and did this:

```
localhost ekoster # pon TCF debug dump logfd 2 nodetach
```

Which resulted in:

```
...

Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument
```

I left out the setting lines due to security

----------

## badchien

The same works fine for me. Do you have the required ppp modules installed and loaded?

```
# lsmod | grep ppp

ppp_mppe                7816  0

ppp_async              12032  0

ppp_generic            28000  2 ppp_mppe,ppp_async

slhc                    7808  1 ppp_generic
```

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

 :Embarassed: 

They are in my kernel but somehow they aren't loaded

```
llocalhost ekoster # lsmod | grep ppp

localhost ekoster # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                49440  0 

nvidia               5423700  12 

snd_intel8x0           32680  0 

snd_ac97_codec         99096  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            4608  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm_oss            36896  0 

snd_pcm                72520  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss

snd_timer              21512  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          9744  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          16832  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    50600  7 snd_seq,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

soundcore              10144  1 snd
```

----------

## badchien

You mean you built ppp, etc into the kernel. or you compiled ppp, etc as modules?

If you have the ppp modules built but not loaded, try:

```
# modprobe ppp

# pon TCF debug dump logfd 2 nodetach
```

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

They are modules. The mod prob worked so I need to load it default.

```
localhost linux # pon TCF debug dump logfd 2 nodetach

pppd options in effect:

debug           # (from command line)

nodetach                # (from command line)

logfd 2         # (from command line)

dump            # (from command line)

noauth          # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

name domainuser         # (from /etc/ppp/peers/TCF)

remotename PPTP         # (from /etc/ppp/peers/TCF)

                # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

pty pptp xx.xx.xx.xx --nolaunchpppd            # (from /etc/ppp/peers/TCF)

ipparam TCF             # (from /etc/ppp/peers/TCF)

nobsdcomp               # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

nodeflate               # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

using channel 3

Using interface ppp1

Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/pts/2

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x6a8b3ad9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x6a8b3ad9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x6a8b3ad9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x6a8b3ad9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x6a8b3ad9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x6a8b3ad9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x6a8b3ad9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x6a8b3ad9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x6a8b3ad9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x6a8b3ad9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Connection terminated.

Modem hangup

Waiting for 1 child processes...

  script pptp xx.xx.xx.xx --nolaunchpppd, pid 9600

sending SIGTERM to process 9600

```

As you it's doing more now. Unfortunatly my experience about setting up to windows from linux isn't good enough to see why the connection terminated. I removed the ips in this post. What I do see is "name domainuser" ( I replaced the domain and user here for the post). Shouldn't it be more like domain\user. That make more sence to me. Maybe a different setting is wrong?

```

localhost linux # lsmod | grep ppp

ppp_async              11200  1 

crc_ccitt               4160  1 ppp_async
```

Research gave that the server isn't pingable from gentoo. To keep this post clean I made a new post for that. When that works I'll check this again.

----------

## badchien

Good, this looks like progress. You should add 'ppp' to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 to make it load at boot.

I don't think you have an authentication issue now, rather it looks like you are unable to connect to the remote server, or a firewall (or a router in between) is filtering the traffic. I think you should be able to connect once you solve that problem.

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

 *badchien wrote:*   

> Good, this looks like progress. You should add 'ppp' to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 to make it load at boot.
> 
> I don't think you have an authentication issue now, rather it looks like you are unable to connect to the remote server, or a firewall (or a router in between) is filtering the traffic. I think you should be able to connect once you solve that problem.

 

EDIT

I've solved the pint, needed to accept incoming echo reuest.

```
localhost ekoster # pon TCF debug dump logfd 2 nodetach

pppd options in effect:

debug           # (from command line)

nodetach                # (from command line)

logfd 2         # (from command line)

dump            # (from command line)

noauth          # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

name tcf\\ekoster               # (from /etc/ppp/peers/TCF)

remotename PPTP         # (from /etc/ppp/peers/TCF)

                # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

pty pptp xx.xx.xx.xx --nolaunchpppd            # (from /etc/ppp/peers/TCF)

ipparam TCF             # (from /etc/ppp/peers/TCF)

nobsdcomp               # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

nodeflate               # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

using channel 2

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/4

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xe35d14c9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xe35d14c9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xe35d14c9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xe35d14c9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xe35d14c9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xe35d14c9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xe35d14c9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xe35d14c9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xe35d14c9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xe35d14c9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Connection terminated.

Modem hangup

Waiting for 1 child processes...

  script pptp 86.82.74.169 --nolaunchpppd, pid 20717

sending SIGTERM to process 20717 
```

----------

## badchien

 *Gentoo-Ed wrote:*   

> EDIT
> 
> I've solved the pint, needed to accept incoming echo reuest.

 So you have a firewall on that machine? Your pptp connection still looks like it's being dropped. Do you have TCP port 1723 open on the pptp server?

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

It's open.

I have a vpn with vmware workstation on this gentoo machine too. That works, but the network for vmware is bridged so it goes straight to my acces point.

Something on the server is not responding in time to reply to the config request (thats my guess) but what?

```
localhost ekoster # ping -c 3 86.82.74.169

PING xx.xx.xx.xx (xx.xx.xx.xx) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from xx.xx.xx.xx: icmp_seq=1 ttl=118 time=28.5 ms

64 bytes from xx.xx.xx.xx: icmp_seq=2 ttl=118 time=25.8 ms

64 bytes from xx.xx.xx.xx: icmp_seq=3 ttl=118 time=26.1 ms

--- xx.xx.xx.xx ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1999ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 25.876/26.855/28.577/1.235 ms

```

Sometimes I get this (then continuing and looking like above:

```
Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x7cbb1d90> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x0 <mru 1400> <auth eap> <magic 0x5c0341db> <pcomp> <accomp> <callback CBCP> <mrru 1614> <endpoint [local:86.23.49.c9.60.57.40.f8.a8.a7.4a.ae.a2.4b.26.1c.00.00.00.00]> < 17 04 00 0f>]

No auth is possible
```

----------

## badchien

 *Gentoo-Ed wrote:*   

> Sometimes I get this (then continuing and looking like above:
> 
> ```
> Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1
> 
> ...

 That looks better, because at least you got a reply from the pptp server. I don't know why it would not reply other times unless you have some other networking issue. Anyway it looks like it is trying to use EAP auth here, so add this line to /etc/ppp/peers/TCF :

```
refuse-eap
```

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

Okay I'll try your solution tonight.

What I also see is:

```
Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1 
```

If you look at other posts above you can see that this changes with tries (I also saw number 4). How is this choosen?

----------

## badchien

 *Gentoo-Ed wrote:*   

> Okay I'll try your solution tonight.
> 
> What I also see is:
> 
> ```
> ...

 It's just a pseudo terminal. It depends how many are already in use. See 'man pts' for more info.

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

didn't give any other result

----------

## badchien

Perhaps the server you are connecting to requires EAP auth? In any case, I'm out of ideas.

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

thanks for the help anyways.

At least I can use my virtual machine to connect. Maybe I should try something else to establish a vpn? I have full rights on the server and can install if I want. What can I use? Maybe I should use L2TP/IPSec or do I then get the same issue?

I want vpn to be able to open remote docs and use the webapps and other things. I can manage the server with mstsc without vpn (at the moment) but want to switch that off to, sothat it all goes over vpn.

I'm closing this and switching to openVPN

----------

